# Steel cold bleeping steel.



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Just put my first steel on the ice! When to make a small 1/2 inch adjustment on the bobbers and wham! Nothing huge but fun. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ducksnbucks (Jan 24, 2014)

Was that you by the short wall??


----------



## Ducksnbucks (Jan 24, 2014)

In fairport that is


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yesterday. I went to Geneva today. Nothing even looking at fairport. Plenty of looks at Geneva. When I got there the guys who were already there were getting action but no landings.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ducksnbucks (Jan 24, 2014)

Any perch out there


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I didnt get any. Doesn't mean they aren't there. I just can't say they are.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

congrats on the steelie! im sure what a blast that must have been. i havent tried for them yet this year.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

It was. Like I said wasn't big but fun. The shock of dropping the bobbers then it shooting down the hole was crazy. That actually was my first ice steel and first fish of the year. Made it more interesting being a 6 inch hole.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

my Dad caught one, one time and he told me that when he "turned" it, it shot out of the hole like a missle.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine almost did too. Kinda weird y hey attempt to jump and beat themselves up hitting the ice.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I,ve ice fished the Geneva harbor yrs back and know the depth of it, but anyone know the depth of Conneaut harbor where there catching some steel lately, not sure if a gas auger would spook the areas to fish and of anyone else out there fishing.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Gas auger spooks everything just as hand auger does. Just got to let everything settle.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

hey I've never tried steel through the ice and I'd like to try. how far out of a river mouth do you go?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

As long as you prod the ice n drill to check depth as close as you want. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Where can I get some steel? No one will give up any info


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I got mine in geneva. I saw on another post conny. Keep jigs moving. I got blanked two days in fairport

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Where can I get some steel? No one will give up any info


they cruise the erie shoreline, theres no magic spots, theyre hunting and cruising. any deepish safe ice on the lake has potential.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

It can be done in the main river








Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> they cruise the erie shoreline, theres no magic spots, theyre hunting and cruising. any deepish safe ice on the lake has potential.


Remember a few years ago when we fished at Edgewater and the ice was so thick that you buried your auger and never reached the water? It should be prime time for steelhead in the harbors now, the water is probably chrystal clear being frozen over this long.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

bajuski said:


> Remember a few years ago when we fished at Edgewater and the ice was so thick that you buried your auger and never reached the water? It should be prime time for steelhead in the harbors now, the water is probably chrystal clear being frozen over this long.


Fairport is clear as can be geneva was kinda murky.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Remember a few years ago when we fished at Edgewater and the ice was so thick that you buried your auger and never reached the water?


that's right I forgot about that! I gave up on that hole.....that's funny you remembered that. musta been stacked up ice is all I could figure.....I think I must have been down 20" or so.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

There have been steelie reports comming from all the Cleveland area harbors. As of now it seems be just steelies with very few reports of anything else.


----------

